

Why Aaron Swartz is a casualty of a false government - konaaceo

I did not know Aaron Swartz but feel like if had I, we would have been friends.  We live in a world that is increasingly embracing transparency in our business lives, accepting responsibility in our personal lives but in the political world...the will to control has superseded the power granted to govern.<p>I had an opportunity to drive across the country this week, yeah 4 days in a U-Haul with nothing but the radio.  I listened to the state of the union address and the comments that followed over the next several days.<p>I heard something that irritated me, even made me angry.  Nancy Pelosi made a comment about cuts stating, "We have to recognize that, which cuts really help us and which cuts hurt our future? And cuts in education, scientific research and the rest are harmful...".  She later points out the need to get this research into the public's hands.<p>Aaron gave his life to this cause, he was persecuted, charged and in the eyes of the system was guilty of theft.  Our tax dollars paid for this "education, scientific research and the rest".  A kid, with the heart of 1000 men, gave his life to make it available to we the people.  The double speak in Washington is at best appalling and at worst catastrophic.<p>We lost a young man who had a significant role in that future.  I do not condone criminal behavior, but it is time we stand up for our rights in this country and reclaim the powers given us by the constitution and the natural will afforded to every man and woman on this earth.
======
unimpressive
When I see some of these HN self posts, I feel like I'm reading a 70's
bulletin board.[0]

[0]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5076106>

~~~
konaaceo
You are entitled to have your prospective. For me, I am saddened by the idea
that someone lost their life fighting a system that prosecutes a person for
the very thing they claim to be in favor of.

~~~
unimpressive
It's not really the message so much as the wording.[0] And it's not even
necessarily a dismissal. A lot of those movements in the 70's _worked_ , in a
sense.

[0]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5049474>

------
brudgers
This is appropriate for posting on a private blog. It is not a good "Ask HN."

